# RV Roof sealing.



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

George's roof was starting to look a bit grubby and in need of re coating, so last week I ordered roof cleaner and two gal of Plast T Cote roof sealer from Stateside Tuning. 

It duly arrived on Wednesday as promised, (Thanks Linda) so yesterday I cleaned the roof using the Thetford cleaner.. wow.. what a great product.. spray it on, brush and hose off, the difference is amazing.. and then it started to rain.. and guess what, no surprise, it's still raining, no chance of applying the Plast T Cote today.. :roll:

In due course I will report on the final results with before and after pics ...


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope you have better luck than me Jim
ibought my Plasti cote last september and every time i get the brushes out guess what yep rain 

inbetween working and trips out it will get done sometime soon or maybe later :?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You could always take it to the next rally and have a roof painting party! :lol: :lol:

Thanks for your kind FB Jim :wink:


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Linda 
my fridge fitting party wasn,t a great success no attendees 
so i think i,ll just put it on the back burner :wink: 

Tony


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Job done.. two coats of Plas T Cote and it looks a million dollars !

Easy to apply with good coverage .. as a guide for others I used about 1 1/4 US gal. for 2 coats on a roof area 36 x 8 = 288 sq ft less roof furniture. 
I have 3/4 gal left for a 3rd coat later in the year.. 
I believe Linda also sells 1/2 gal

Some pics. 
Start of job. 
Mottling on roof clearly visible.. 
















Job Done 

















This drove into the carpark while I was working 8)


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Blimey...That`s impresive Jim.Come up a good`n that has.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jim

Good job well done what a differance

can you come and show me how to use the brush :wink: 

Tony


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Mines mottled... is that a bad sign??


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Mines mottled... is that a bad sign??


Shane..

Not bad, but it needs treating , and I bet you get a lot of chalky water marks when it rains.. a lot cheaper than a new membrane ... :wink:

Tony.. get up there mate .. it's not a hard job .. :lol:


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

did mine last year jim ,still left enough for a coat this year


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

this was before


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Going up the ladder today realised my fears... my roofs disgusting! I feel some paint purchase coming on... don't want to let the side down!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Nice job Jim.
The only trouble is that I now know what I have to do on mine :roll: :roll: 
Can you please let me know if this stops the white chalky runs down the side of the RV when it rains mate?
I wonder if Linda offers "group discounts"? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kands said:


> Can you please let me know if this stops the white chalky runs down the side of the RV when it rains mate?


Sure will Keith.. there's been plenty of rain recently :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim
Has it stopped raining for long enough for you to see if there are any of those nasty white streaks down the sides of George?
Linda watch this thread to know wether you need to get me a gallon of Jims Roof Juice :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Jim
> Has it stopped raining for long enough for you to see if there are any of those nasty white streaks down the sides of George?
> Linda watch this thread to know wether you need to get me a gallon of Jims Roof Juice :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Watching with baited breath Keith :lol: :lol:

Got 6 gallons left :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Keith

I can report that there are no more white streaks .. get yourself some :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jim

*LINDA...............................................................*

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Thanks Jim
> 
> *LINDA...............................................................*
> 
> Keith


Somebody yell ???? :lol: :lol:

I shall put one aside then shall I? :wink:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Can I have some as well Linda, thanks... I will PM you some address details and my birth date


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Yes please Linda....
Sorry for yelling I just thought you might be having a nap :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

